# Philly to Rehoboth Beach



## Wooga (Jul 13, 2012)

I am looking for a proven route with not much traffic from Philly to Rehoboth Beach. Anyone ever make this trek or know of any routes that exist out there. I am not to familiar with anything in between so to make a route on my own would be a complete guess.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Once you get to Delaware, there are maps here:
:: Delaware Bicycle Council - Promoting and Enhancing Bicycling in Delaware ::


----------

